# A Guide to Popular Terrarium Plants



## Frogtofall

*A Guide to Popular Terrarium Plants*​ By Antone Jones​ 

*Part 1

*​ The information presented here is a general overview of a handful of commonly used safe terrarium plants. The comments here are based on experiences I personally have had. Some of my experiences may be different from your own or others but I will attempt to be as accurate as I can be.

The info given for the various plants is based on the average terrarium size of 20 gals with typical fluorescent lighting and little to no airflow. While there are many people who have larger (or smaller) terrariums with high lighting and airflow, the average hobbyist will not have the best possible setup.

There are many plants that are suited for terrarium use. They span many genera and come mainly from tropical and subtropical areas of the world. These include Peperomia, Begonia, Gesneriads, Bromeliads, Aroids, Orchids, Ferns and many others.

An important note… One should ALWAYS wash their plants and cuttings before using them. Many places use chemicals to keep away bugs and disease which could pose harm to your terrarium inhabitants, plants and animals alike.


*Peperomia*

Peperomia are mostly tropical plants that are predominantly from the New World. They range from vines to self headers and can be epiphytic, lithophytic (growing on rocks) or terrestrial. Some are even succulents that come from drier areas. This genus is MASSIVE and there are many species that do not exist in cultivation that would probably make excellent terrariums plants.

Many of the suitable terrarium species are the tropical vines and creepers. These include Peperomia prostrata, P. trifolia, P. hoffmanii, P. serpens, P. quadrangularis and many many more. There are a few decent self heading types as well. One of my favorites is P. caperata.

Peperomia seem to do best introduced to the terrarium as cuttings or leaves. They appreciate humidity and moisture but don’t like to be constantly wet. They can handle a wide range of light levels. Once rooted, these plants spread quickly.

* Pep. prostrata*

*








*


*Pep. sp. Trinidad*

*








*


*Begonia*

The Begonia genus is another very large group of plants. These come from all over the world. They range from epiphytes to tuberous species. Many are vines while many others are self heading types.

Some of the more commonly found Begonia, in my experience, make very bad terrarium plants. These include many of the Rex types. These types often have very large leaves that melt and rot when wet and kept humid with little air flow. Some of the smaller Rex varieties could probably work if started from leaves.

The smaller vining and/or rhizomatous type Begonia do best for me. These include many of the hybrids like Tiger Kitten, Rhinestone Jeans and species like B. bowerae nigramargra, B. listada, B. rajah, B. thelmae and the African species, B. prismatocarpa.

Begonia that are terrarium suitable are often from the tropical understory around the world so they can handle the typical lighting that the average hobbyist has. These are usually best introduced as rhizome cuttings or as leaves. If planting a rooted specimen, you should expect the plant to go through an acclimation period where the foliage and stems will all rot away. After a few days or so, you will see fresh new growth that is better adjusted to the terrarium environment.

*Begonia hydrocotylafolia*












*Begonia listada*














*Gesneriads*

The Gesneriad family represents an immense amount of plants, many of which are great terrarium subjects. These plants are found all over the world and range from vines to self headers and epiphytes to terrestrials. Many Gesneriads have amazing flowers while others have extremely flashy foliage.

Some of the genera that I have experimented with include Columnea, Codonanthe, Aeschynanthus, Episcia and Nematanthus. Other genera that are commonly used include Saintpaulia (African Violets), Sinningia, Streptocarpa and many more.

Columnea are mostly trailing vines. They are all New World species. They make excellent terrarium plants. Some good species include C. arguta, C. microphylla, C. gloriosa and so many more. There are also many great hybrids that work like, Light Prince or Orange Sherbert. This genus has so many suitable species and hybrids that anything that appears small enough to grow in a terrarium is probably okay to use.

Codonanthe is a small genus of epiphytic vines from the New World. They typically have small white flowers. Every Codonanthe I’ve tried has made a great terrarium plant. Some notable species include C. carnosa, C. devosiana and C. serrulata.

Episcia are soft leaved plants that are sort of self heading but often grow on rhizomes that stretch across the surface. These plants exist in a rainbow of foliage and flower colors. My favorite species is E. lilacina which has large purple (lilac) flowers and dark brown and green foliage.

I won’t get into all of them here but will say that this group of plants probably has one of the highest amounts of terrarium compatible species that are easily obtainable by the average collector/hobbyist. These plants are often best introduced as cuttings. They, on average, like high humidity and decent light and once rooted will prosper quite well.

*Columnea arguta*









*
Columnea allenii*








*

Episcia lilacina










Codonanthe luteola











Aroids*

Aroids are probably the most commonly used plants in terrariums. This gargantuan group of plants contains vines to self headers, epiphytes to terrestrials and even aquatic species.

The most frequently used plant in terrariums is most likely the common “Pothos” which is actually Epipremnum aureum. This species is nearly impossible to kill and can grow from a single node to filling up a terrarium in a matter of months. This species works great as an egg laying site for the smaller thumbnail species of Dart Frog.

Some other good species are Philodendron scandens, Rhaphidophora tetrasperma, Monstera siltepecana, Syngonium rayii and Scindapsus aureus. Many of the smaller growing self heading types like Alocasia rugosa, A. infernalis, Philodendron wend-imbe, P. “Red Empress Mini” and Anthurium bessae also work.

For the most part, these plants are indestructible in terrariums. The vines are best introduced as cuttings. The self headers can be planted but you may experience some initial die-off as the plant acclimates. They can handle a wide range of lighting and moisture levels. These are great plants and probably the best group of plants for terrariums.

*Philo. Red Empress Mini*










*Philo. grazielae*










*Spathicarpus hastifolia*










*Orchids*

The Orchid family has over 30,000 species that come from nearly every continent on this planet. They range from epiphytes to terrestrials and vines to bushes. There are even subterranean species! In general, orchids are grown for their flowers but some like, Jewel Orchids, are grown for their foliage.

There are a lot of suitable terrarium orchids but I will only touch on a few here. In general, the Pleurothallids contain some of the best species to be used in terrariums. Many of them are small and make excellent plants for mounting on sticks or back walls. These include those from Pleurothallis, Restrepia, Lepanthes and Masdevallia.

I personally have had pretty good luck with the smaller Bulbophyllum species as well. B. monoliforme is a miniature from SE Asia that grows as a clumping/creeping group of pseudobulbs. It rarely produces leaves and has tiny flowers that are striped in orange. B. alagense (both large and small form) are great terrarium subjects as well.

Jewel Orchids are terrestrial orchids that are grown for their foliage. The more commonly used types come from the humid tropical understory where they grow amongst the leaf litter. Because of this, they make excellent terrarium plants. Some great ones include Macodes petola, Ludisia discolor and Anoechtochilus roxburghii. There are also some nice hybrids that are excellent as well.

There are hundreds of others that would probably work and one should not be afraid to experiment if they have an extra piece of a species they are interested in.

These are usually best introduced as bare root clumps or cuttings. Since there are so many, it’s hard to recommend moisture and light levels. It would be wise to research those things before you make a choice of species you’d like to grow.

*Bulbophyllum alagense Small Form*










*Lepanthes calodictyon*
*









**Macodes petola








*


----------



## Frogtofall

*Part 2*

*Ferns*

The Fern family is enormous and contains species that are minute to those that are gargantuan. Ferns come from all over the world and are one of the oldest groups of plants on our planet. Because of the immense variation of species I will only mention a few that I have had personal experience with.

I break ferns down into 2 groups, rhizomatous types (often called Footed Ferns) and self headers. There are species in both groups that make excellent terrarium subjects. For the rhizomatous types, the genera Pyrrosia and Microgramma both contain many suitable species as well as many other genera. A few notable species are P. nummularifolia, P. piloselloides, almost any Selaginella species, Microgramma percussa, M. heterophylla, Lemmaphyllum microphylla, Davallia heterophylla and D. tyermannii.

There are a few self heading types that I’ve had good experiences with. These include, Heart Fern (Hemionitis arifolia), Autumn Fern, Upside Down Fern and Korean Rock Fern. There are many others that will work. Sometimes these ferns will go through a brief acclimation period once placed in the terrarium so one should not worry too much if a newly planted fern drops its foliage. Keep an eye out b/c it will most likely start to shoot new growth within a week or so.

A special note on a certain self heading fern… Maiden Hair Fern. The common species that is usually seen for sale makes a very bad terrarium plant for the average terrarium. Yes, these plants come from rainforests and yes they enjoy moisture but they require very decent air flow to thrive. In the average terrarium, these plants do not dry out fast enough and more often than not, succumb to rot.

In general, all the ferns mentioned here will grow nicely with the average fluorescent lighting and should be able to withstand the moisture. The rhizomatous species should be allowed to dry slightly however.

*Pyrrosia piloselloides*













*Selaginella kraussiana*











*Upside Down Fern*











*Bromeliads*

Bromeliads are probably one of the most sought after plants for terrarium keepers. This is not only b/c they are beautiful and exist in myriad colors and sizes but many of them are useful for breeding thumbnail and pumilio dart frogs. The bromeliad family consists of 52 genera and thousands of species. All bromeliads are from the New World and come from the southern United States all the way to South America. Many are epiphytes and many are terrestrials. Some are from the rainforest while others are from arid regions. While many of these species are obtainable and in cultivation, only a small handful of them make good terrarium plants. There are a few notable genera including Neoregelia, Aechmea, Billbergia, Vriesea and Tillandsia.

By far, the most common (and in my opinion, BEST) genus of bromeliads used in terrariums are those from the genus Neoregelia. Neos come from Brazil and are, in general, tank type broms. This means that they grow in a manner which allows them to hold water. Neos are grown for their foliage colors b/c their flowers bloom within the center axil of the bromeliad and aren’t as showy as other genera. There are many suitable and non suitable species and hybrids in this genus. The suitable species and cultivars are those which stay small and have lots of leaf cups for water holding. Some notable species are Neo. fireball, Neo. ampullacea, Neo. compacta, Neo. rubrifolia and Neo. olens. There are by far more hybrids/cultivars than species and many of these also make excellent terrariums subjects. These include but are not limited to, Neo. June Night (my personal favorite), Neo. Echo (holds LOTS of water), Neo. Wee Willy, Neo. Superball, Neo. Rien’s Pride, Neo. Angelface and so many more.

Aechmea is a genus of plants that come mainly from Central America and South America. They are characterized by their erect inflorescences and thick, rough, spiny foliage. Aechmea exist in a wide array of colors and there are some suitable species and hybrids for the terrarium. Most hold water and could be used for thumbs and pums. Some notable species are Aechmea aculeatosepala, smaller growing A. nudicaulis clones, A. gamosepala and A. organensis (small form). I have personally not used any Aechmea hybrids myself but I’m sure there are a few that would work.

Billbergia are very similar to Aechmea except that they grow in a more tubular upright fashion. Their inflorescences usually are pendant and hang down beside or below the plant. There are many species and hybrids in cultivation but not all would make good terrarium plants. Billbergia amoena (stolonifera) is a smaller growing species that would make a decent terrarium plant. There are a number of medium sized hybrids that could work for taller terrariums like B. Poquito Mas and B. Poquito Blanco.

Vriesea is a large genus of bromeliads that consists of many tank type species. Vriesea are recognizable by their spineless foliage and erect and sometimes pendant, colorful inflorescences. These species (and hybrids) range in size from minute to monstrous. V. corcovadensis, V. guttata and V. erythrodactylon Mini are 3 species that are smaller growing and hold water that would make good terrarium plants. I’ve personally not encountered any suitable Vriesea hybrids for terrariums but I’m sure they exist.

Tillandsia is an extremely large genus of bromeliads most closely related to Vriesea. Often times they are indistinguishable by the average hobbyist. This genus contains the smallest bromeliad, Spanish Moss (Tillandsia usneoides). I would say that 95% of the species and hybrids in this genus are NOT suitable for terrariums. This is b/c these plants often come from areas where they receive lots of air flow, lots of light and little moisture. Those that do receive moisture often dry out completely within a few hours. That being said, there are some smaller species that make decent terrarium plants. In general a good terrarium Tillandsia will not have any grey scales (looks like a dusty covering) on it. These scales are an adaptation to dry environments and are a good indicator that they would probably rot in the average terrarium.

All the genera mentioned thus far are epiphytic. The average terrarium would not make a good home for any terrestrial species b/c the soil stays far too wet for too long and would quickly rot. Furthermore, any of the species and hybrids listed here fair much better mounted to something rather than planted in the soil. If one has to plant any of these, its best to ensure that the base of the plant does not stay wet for too long or it will eventually rot.

These are best introduced as bare root pups so that they can acclimate and grow into the conditions of one’s terrarium. On average, they enjoy high light levels but care should be taken not to place these plants too high in the terrarium as the air in the upper regions will often be quite dry b/c of the lights. They should root somewhat quickly and adhere themselves to whatever they are mounted on. After reaching a certain age, most will pup and the pups can be cut off when they reach about half size of the adult and then mounted to another location.

*Neo. Echo*











*Neo. June Night*












*Vriesea corcovadensis*













*Tillandsia ionantha var. vanhyningii*












*Others*

There are many other genera that contain plants which are suitable for terrarium use. I will mention a small handful here but will refrain from going into too much detail here as it would require a small book to accomplish. These include…

Ficus (Creeping Fig): Can’t kill this plant and it will quickly establish itself and take over a terrarium. Oak Leaf Creeping Fig is a slower growing clone that works well.

Dischidia: These epiphytic Asclepiads are from SE Asia. They make nice plants when mounted and kept humid.

Hoya: This is another predominantly epiphytic Asclepiad genus. The smaller growing species of this genus should make excellent terrarium plants, most notably H. microphylla.

Pellionia: P. pulchra and P. repens are excellent terrarium additions. Cuttings should be placed on the substrate. Once rooted, they will climb all over in an overlapping (imbricate) fashion.

Pilea: These self heading plants make excellent terrarium subjects. They can get leggy so frequent trimming may be required to keep them in check.

Maranta: These plants, often called, “Prayer Plants” make great terrarium subjects. There are a small handful of species suitable. Very easy to grow and propagate.

Calathea: The smaller growing species of this genus are also great for terrariums. C. undulata is notable for its size and leaf pattern.

Java Moss: This aquatic plant works quite well in very wet terrariums. Can take a while to adjust but does well once established.

Riccia: Often called Riccia Moss, it is actually a liverwort. This plant requires lots of light and moisture but does work well if those needs are met.

Tropical Mosses: These plants are often difficult to obtain. Most mosses used in terrariums are not tropical and often die b/c they require a dry, cool cycle. Actual tropical mosses can be spread about in the terrarium in small chunks. This increases the chances of the moss taking hold.

*Ficus pumila var. quercifolia Oak Leaf Fig*












*Dischidia hirsuta*











*Pilea sp.*














I hope that this guide has been of some help. As mentioned earlier, the comments here are based on my personal experiences. Not everything I’ve said here is the only way to do something but these things have worked for me. Never be afraid to experiment if you have a plant you think will work and is replaceable, should it succumb to death. Good luck and have fun. Plants are an addictive and enjoyable hobby on their own.

-Antone
Spring Valley Tropicals​


----------



## steelheader

This is what I've been waiting for! Thank you so much. Definitely needs stickied!


----------



## kristy55303

i second that as well! great guide


----------



## harrywitmore

Very well done!


----------



## Fishman

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Your time putting this guide together is greatly appreciated.


----------



## flyangler18

Exceptional work as always, Antone!


----------



## ccc

Nicely done!


----------



## melas

This is great! Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Frogtofall

Glad you all enjoy it! It took a little while but I think it turned out okay.


----------



## Philsuma

NICE work!!!!!

Mucho Appreciando!


----------



## DJ

Fantastic effort! Now if I could only find any of these plants (other than a few of the broms and the ficus) up North. Oh well at least I know what to ask Santa for now!


----------



## somecanadianguy

wow great post lots of excellent info , this should be a sticky for sure .keepup the great work antone


----------



## srrrio

I just got a new printer and I cannot wait to get home set it up and print this off as it is a definite keeper!

Thank you so much
Sally


----------



## markbudde

Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## nish07

Hey Antone,

Very nice post and very well put together. What would be really nice is if there was a thread where people could post a name and/or pics of a specific plant where people could answer with specifics on its care: How it should be mounted, where in the viv, what are its lighting and humidity demands, etc... And then, for this information to be added to a sticky on a continual basis which could be referenced.

Being able to click a sticky and get a "care sheet" on plants (like you've posted) with specific information for specific species would be great.

-Nish


----------



## jubjub47

Thanks for taking the time for this guide Antone.


----------



## catfish

Thank you so much for putting your time and expertise into helping all of us who are very appreciative!


----------



## Bob Fraser

Okay ??? Can You say AWESOME. Thanks for the direction on obtaining plants that will thrive in my tanks. Great Thread!!!! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Otis

Frogtofall said:


> It took a little while but I think it turned out okay.


Hah, understatement of the year. Turned out great Antone.


----------



## bobberly1

THANK YOU!!! What a great guide! Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## afterdark

You're the man Antone! Time to run off a copy of this and go shopping!

Sticky sticky sticky!


----------



## raimeiken

im surprised that this topic isn't Stickied! 

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Frogtofall

You're welcome!

Its been stickied in the "Good Plant Threads" sticky. I was informed that Kyle is trying to keep down on the sticky amounts in each forum so probably any future plant related sticky worthy stuff will probably be linked in that same sticky.... STICKY! (I just had to say it one more time!  )


----------



## Ziggi

Any suggestions or ideas for aquatic plants?
I'd like to have maybe a few plants sticking right out of the pond area in the viv if that's at all possible.

I'll have to print these out and start walking the stores as most places only have the plants labeled as "tropical plant" well I have no way of knowing what it is and if I can use it hehe.

Thanks


----------



## bobberly1

I'd go for crypts or anubius if they're going to be marginal, but there are countless options, basically any aquarium plant.


----------



## NathanB

Yes just about anny aquarium plant will grow out of the water, some prefer it. Look stem plants look for stiff stems or just google it


----------



## Otis

Ziggi said:


> Any suggestions or ideas for aquatic plants?
> I'd like to have maybe a few plants sticking right out of the pond area in the viv if that's at all possible.
> 
> I'll have to print these out and start walking the stores as most places only have the plants labeled as "tropical plant" well I have no way of knowing what it is and if I can use it hehe.
> 
> Thanks


I use ricca, java moss, java fern, and anuibus (spelling?) nana. The ricca will grow as long as it is kept moist but it needs good lighting. The java moss will grow where humidity is high but it is extremely tolerant of cold temps and low light. Java fern do best aquatically but they will grow on waterfalls, moist substrate ect, and need moderatly good lighting. The nana needs to have its roots in water, the top parts of the leaves will do fine sticking out but the base of the plant needs to be submerged, they require a bit of light if you want them to flower.


----------



## Road8514

I am new to the hobby and that was great!! I love having other people that have been in the hobby and are willing to spend the time to help out the new comers!! Great work!!!! Thanks so Much!!


----------



## winyfrog

This is just what I was searching for. Great job, thank you


----------



## Frogtofall

Glad this guide is still providing some help to people.

I have 2 corrections...

There are 57 genera in the Bromeliad family now. Also, not all Neoregelia come from Brazil, just most. I believe there are species in Peru and Ecuador as well.


----------



## Julio

great info for beginers, this should be a sticky.


----------



## crentania

Definitely! Could we get a sticky on this one? I'll definitely be recommending this one.


----------



## melas

crentania said:


> Definitely! Could we get a sticky on this one





Julio said:


> ...this should be a sticky.


It is and has been for months . . . 

Definitely a good thread!


----------



## crentania

Odd. For some reason I don't see the pin, and it doesn't say sticky. Don't mind me! I'm surfing at work so I'm attempting to pay attention and not get caught on forums hehehehe


----------



## melas

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/12336-good-plant-threads.html

Well it's on a sticky . . . I see what you mean now though.


----------



## Dragas

700 more views and it should make the top 10 !!!!!


----------



## oscarfourd

steelheader said:


> This is what I've been waiting for! Thank you so much. Definitely needs stickied!


i will second that. most comprehensive vivarium plant material i have come across googling for a month.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Oh the insanity of that pyrosia! I have two tiny clumps and they are very cool plants.


----------



## samual989

great thread !!! thank you just one question to some people what does sticky mean cause i want to sticky it too but dont know how i did subscribe to thread but i want to come back whenever directly to this can anyone help antone you are a gentlemen & a scholar thank you ever so much!!


----------



## melas

samual989 said:


> just one question to some people what does sticky mean cause i want to sticky it too but dont know how i did subscribe to thread but i want to come back whenever directly to this can anyone help


Sticky is a term that refers to threads that are permanently displayed (stuck) at the top of the forum listings. If you go into a forum ex: Beginner Discussion - Dendroboard

you will see several threads which will always appear at the top while the threads below rotate based on which ones were last active. They say "sticky" in front of them. This makes them easily accessible and gives them a high degree of visibility. This is typically reserved for extremely useful threads such as this one. 

Since this thread is actually included as a link in a sticky called "Good Plant Threads" in the Plants forum you will always be able to find it easily that way. By subscribing (posting in a thread automatically subscribes you to that thread or you can use the "Thread Tools" box at the top of the thread to subscribe without posting) you will be notified by email when a thread is updated. You can always bookmark the page in your browser to make it easy to come back to as well! Good luck!


----------



## samual989

thank you very much... jus no time to read about every little niche some times to save time it is easier to ask the more exp. people " No question is a dumb question!"


----------



## abyrd19

So now that I know what kind of plant to plant in the terrarium, can you help me with substrate? I have a false bottom setup with gravel and a tree fern panel on top. Then its covered in coco fiber. Do I add some type of soil to plant the plants in or do they grow in the coco fiber? Sorry, I'm very new to all of this!


----------



## Frogtofall

abyrd19 said:


> So now that I know what kind of plant to plant in the terrarium, can you help me with substrate? I have a false bottom setup with gravel and a tree fern panel on top. Then its covered in coco fiber. Do I add some type of soil to plant the plants in or do they grow in the coco fiber? Sorry, I'm very new to all of this!


Hello abyrd19. Welcome to Dendroboard!! 

This website has been here for a good while now and as such has a PLETHORA of information at your very disposal. Most of the more common questions can be answered by doing a little ol' fashion digging.

From what it sounds like, your gravel/tree fern "false bottom" won't actually do you any good in terms of a false bottom. This is b/c water can still wick upwards through the gravel AND the tree fern and saturate your soil. You may want to research the egg crate style false bottom.

Good luck!!


----------



## waterbed fred

awesome!!! so much useable information!! great photos too! from a newby standpoint, this is sooooo helpful. maybe also list which ones are minitures or grow on the small side? sticky definitley justified!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterbed fred

awesome!! cant wait to see your section on mosses!!!


----------



## Dizzle21

just think this thread should be revived.


----------



## Digitalfreq

Is the OP still on this board? Can't see the pics. Otherwise this is a great thread.


----------



## frogparty

Antone pops up from time to time


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah I'm around.  Sorry about the pictures. My server literally burned up so I lost all my sites and hosting. Unfortunately I have not spent the time to find another host. I really need to do that. 

Can anyone recommend a good place to rent server space from?


----------



## coryh83

I rented from servage a few years back. Unlimited space and bandwidth. I think it was $45 every 6 months. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## terraruums.eu

I`m a beginner and this thread is really nice for a noobie. Can the OP fix the images O it would be lovely.


----------



## Frogtofall

terraruums.eu said:


> I`m a beginner and this thread is really nice for a noobie. Can the OP fix the images O it would be lovely.


Really sorry. Its one of those things where I'm like, "Yeah I really need to get to that." It will happen. I can't say when exactly but it will.


----------



## terraruums.eu

Yey  thank you. Really helpful information here.


----------



## atticus22

Very useful, thanks


----------

